

How We Got 1,000+ Subscribers from a Single Blog Post in 24 Hours - sherm8n
http://www.groovehq.com/blog/1000-subscribers/

======
amark
Super useful article, thanks for posting! This is the true way to manage a
content marketing strategy. Build relationships, but go about it in a very
organized, targeted manner, and they will pay off long term. Thanks!

~~~
sherm8n
I agree! Most entrepreneurs are focused on short term results these days. So
when they're reaching out to people for help, all they do is send a link and
call it a day. But I believe in building high quality human-to-human
relationships. I think the marketing game is all about helping each other to
create win-win situations.

------
OafTobark
It doesn't sound "fluffy or buzzwordy" at all. It sounds like obvious common
sense that unfortunately many people lack, or don't care enough for.

------
thirdtruck
Thanks! Looking forward to applying this advice to my next Kickstarter (and to
my current one, if time allow).

------
atoponce
If "Github/Google/Amazon is Down" isn't bad enough on HN, it's "How I got 1000
followers/subscribers/lemmings in 24 hours".

Seriously.

~~~
nekopa
Maybe I fell for it, and shouldn't feed the trolls, but did you even read the
fine article? It was _packed_ with actionable information, even down to
templates you can grab to do the same thing.

This is _highly_ relevant content for HN.

~~~
atoponce
I'm griping, not trolling. I disagree with the relevancy to HN, and every
other marketing "build your followers" posts.

~~~
nekopa
Fair enough. I think it's relevant to HN because when the hacking is over,
sometimes it's necessary to make money From what you built. There was a post
recently where a guy built an awesome piece of software, but had almost no
users. If he reads this article, that could change, and maybe from all the
money he makes from users he could afford to hack on another great piece of
software. So this article could enable people to hack more.

That's why I think it's relevant to HN. Why do you think it isn't?

